# My tegu is smarter than my dog.



## tora (Jul 15, 2011)

So I fed my tegu in her enclosure today because I had a LOT to do and couldn't supervise her. I don't just want to leave her in a bathtub for any longer than needed. Anyway, I get back home and take out what she didn't eat and continued my day. I finally am able to sit down at like 9:30, and I notice she is still out and about even though she's normally long asleep before her lights go out (9). I stare at her for a minute, and think, maybe she has to poo? She looked fat. So I take her out, put her in the tub, and turn on the water. Within a few seconds she goes! I can't even get my dog to go to the bathroom in the right place, and she doesn't even have to hold it. XD


----------



## reptastic (Jul 15, 2011)

Lol ikr, it took what seems like forever to house train my dog(and he still had accidents in the house) my mom was super amazed that my tegus nero and gozar would hold it til they got outside lol, they really put the poor dog to shame, even rayne will scratch to get out now, when she has to go, storm just holds it lol


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 15, 2011)

haww man this story kills me make me miss my tegu who wasnt even here lol just amazing story like this( wish i had mine from varnyard but im gettin one from rosie rep hopefully a high white one


----------



## reptastic (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats, imm thinking about taking a road trip and picking one up myself


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 15, 2011)

i would love to pick on up cut down on shipping lol i was lookin into wills blue tegus too if he get some eggs he said he might get a cluth or two maybe.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 16, 2011)

I would love to get a blue, they hatch out later in the year than the others, usually around october i hope i can get one lol, time to get more tegus hahaha


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 16, 2011)

lol lucky you! guru only poops in his water but one of the other tegus poops in the hardest possible spot of the enclosure to get to... its like he knows... lol
they never stop wowing me


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 16, 2011)

I take Tonka upstairs every morning to go poop. Chevy my extreme was the first to want to come out so I tried to run up the stairs with him to get him to the tub we never make it he is so afraid still when I pick him up he usually soaks me in pee. Needless to say we did not make it when I came down the stairs Tonka was sitting at the bottom waiting for his turn. Icold not believe it.


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 16, 2011)

Link is mostly potty trained at this point. (we do have some accidents, but not often thankfully) I've never seen him go potty in any of the places that he sleeps/hangs out in. He surprised me one day when he was free roaming and wandered into the bathroom, and took a big crap under the bathtub (we've got a claw foot tub) apparently since he can't get into the bathtub, he's decided under it is just fine. Fine by me, there's no risk of me stepping in it! XD


----------



## tora (Jul 17, 2011)

lol! Love the stories guys.


----------



## tommyhung (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful tegu!!!


----------

